

Voting system with jQuery and Ajax. - sinu9i
http://9lessons.blogspot.com/2009/08/vote-with-jquery-ajax-and-php.html

======
jacquesm
You should add an authorization key that is generated for each page uniquely
so that the ballot box can not be stuffed by calling the ajax url from pages
elsewhere.

It's very gameable right now.

